# Connecting laptop to TV - No sound



## TIM85W (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to connect my Gateway NV54 to my Samsung Series 6 32 inch LCD TV. I first used a HDMI cable which gave me visual but not audio. So I purchased 3.5mm mini stereo male to two rca male speaker cable. They are both running from by laptop to the input on my TV (HDMI 2, as advised in samsung instructions). I still don't have sound. I have gone into my sound settings in my ciomputer and selected SPDIF interface as the default playback device but it still doesn't work. Any ideas?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lottiegolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi 
Sorry I cant help you as I have the same problem Hp Laptop to Panasonic Tv both HMDI ports Great picture but no sound. Went down to the Tech Guy at PC world who said I needed the sound cable and it would work. Needless to say it didnt, still no sound. I am going back to the shop again and have words. If I have any success I will let you know.
Cheers


----------



## lottiegolf (Sep 23, 2010)

TIM85W
Hi, I solved the problem of no sound. You have to configure the sound on your laptop so - control panel - sound - speakers - speakers properties - general - device usage - use this device (enable) 
Then advanced - my settings used is 24bit 48000 Hz (studio Quality) - test - test sound should come from your TV - apply . Connect your HDMI cable select the appropriate HDMI socket on the Tv menu log into your program and it should work. It does for me. 
Fingers crossed cheers


----------

